

Readlists is bullshit - kngl
http://brooksreview.net/2012/05/readlists-bs/

======
ajambrovic
I don't see a difference between this and Pinterest or Instapaper. The author
says "In Instapaper (as far as I know) you can’t grab an article list from
another user and package an eBook that you can then download." I would say
that's something that Instapaper should/will add as a feature. Now I
understand what the author is saying, but this is a bit paranoid:

Readlists is a service to allow people to completely avoid reading a content
producers site, allowing them to repackage and redistribute their content all
without permission.

